# Am I missing something? Moneysupermarket



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I think I am with it...I keep up with trends in music, fashion and media....I know what twerking is BUT I cannot get my head around the latest TV ad for Moneysupermarket......Can You?

To see what I mean click the link arrow.

Does it grab You? or does it leave you wondering what was that all about?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Makes me absolutely "CRINGE" :frown2:


tony


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Don't be so dismissive o ye of little understanding of all things 21st century.

Marketing geniuses in short trousers are paid £100's of thousands a year to think up campaigns like that and then "celebrities" such as a washed up pothead's wife are also paid £000's to mouth platitudes to extremely perceptive, well informed, intelligent, potential clients in order that they will think "Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... I think that is good enough to make me want to visit their website and get a quote."

It is clearly a clever, insightful, strategy totally lost on the likes of you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it's lost on me

Although his bum looks good
Wouldn't dream of going to money supermarket 


Aldra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Stanner said:


> It is clearly a clever, insightful, strategy totally lost on the likes of you.


I'll be looking out for you on telly for the gay pride march...........do your comrade/ brothers know your secret :kissr have you 'come out'

tony


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> I'll be looking out for you on telly for the gay pride march...........do your comrade/ brothers know your secret :kissr have you 'come out'
> 
> tony


Even irony is lost on you isn't it. So much goes over your head you must be shorter than Warwick Davis.

Stature to match intellect then. :wink2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

But that's it..................you're discussing it .........................you're interested (how interested I'm not quite sure)............a 

man behaving like that ............how very very.

And I'm bothering to reply....................looks like the ad worked to me


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Irony never travels well on the web,
Everything you've ever said led me to believe you were serious :kiss::kiss::kiss:


That's nice bro :wink2:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Like I said "Stature to match intellect" :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

For many of us the ad is thrust upon us as we watch television, this does not mean that we enjoy it or maybe cringe like Gemmy, but it also means that we do not like it or understand the idiom.
What on earth it has to do with money supermarket is beyond my ken.
Plus what lunatic would even act or have the bad sense to even be like that. He was interviewed on itv this morning program some time back. He likes being noticed I believe was the outcome.:wink2::wink2:


cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I like it. But then I most probably spent too long at sea. 
Maybe that's why they put wrens on board now.

Creature comforts and all that.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Me and the missus both like it, makes us chuckle. Didn't realise what they were selling though :-0

Nick.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We only watch ITV if it's recorded that way we don't have to put up with the pathetic adverts. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Makes me got seeking a bucket YUK.

another good reason for recording everything, cannot abide ads, we might stop if one is particularly interesting, but then zap past it in future.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

absolutely detest it - but, as we are all discussing it, it has brought Moneysupermarket to the fore, although because of this horrid avert, they would be the last company I would use


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It remains

A lovely bum

WHAT????

Aldra


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

We are all talking about it and I think the use of Sharon Osborne delivering the punch line with the hope that it will become a standard term of reference amongst the masses similar to, "You should have gone to spec savers" of "Beans meanz Heinz"


For the record the guy who does the dance/walk is a heterosexual, bet he gets stick at the golf club LOL


----------

